# Longest time before recovering?



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

What is the longest time someone has had chronic depersonalization before recovering? didn't jeffrey abugel have it for like 11+ yrs chronically before recovering?


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

many people dont recover.. Theres a few that hvae had it 40 plus that ive spoken with on the chat. Probably not what you wanted to hear but keep working and you will get there.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

burgerqueen said:


> many people dont recover.. Theres a few that hvae had it 40 plus that ive spoken with on the chat. Probably not what you wanted to hear but keep working and you will get there.


you obviously didn't read the question. trust me I'm aware that people have had it for 40+ years. im wondering what is the longest time someone went with chronic dp but managed to recover.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

burgerqueen said:


> many people dont recover.. Theres a few that hvae had it 40 plus that ive spoken with on the chat. Probably not what you wanted to hear but keep working and you will get there.


I have to say that I am a little weary of the positive bs about recovering on here lately. I have had dpd most of my life. I may have toxic chemicals causing it etc... But I have not been able to wake from the slumber so to speak no matter what I do. I feel ashamed sometimes that I have this and can't get rid of it, like anyone with a mental illness. Like it is my fault. Well it isn't. For what ever reason my brain reacts to life in this way weather it is a coping thing or not. It actually runs in my family. It is most serious and I am learning to cope with it and have a real need to do that so I can help my younger family members who are suffering. None of us can awaken. It is hard to live this way. Even a simple thing like driving a car can be a chore and that is enjoyable compared to the amount of energy it takes to communicate with people. Don't give it room in my head? I tried that way before I read it here. Plain bs. Thank goodness I get some empathy from my therapist. If you have the real deal it ain't going away. Hopefully you have a short term case 11> years. lol. A dream can be made good however. People with mental illness can still live worthwhile lives. But I believe you either have mental illness or you don't. Just like alcoholism. It doesn't go away does it? So by all means try everything to get better, but if you don't, you don't walk alone. Don't be ashamed. The world is a toxic waste dump these days, full of disease. It's okay. We can have a meaningful existence anyway. My life is still a gift even if it is hard.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

mmarcus said:


> you obviously didn't read the question. trust me I'm aware that people have had it for 40+ years. im wondering what is the longest time someone went with chronic dp but managed to recover.


obviously bro, my bad


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

daydreambeliever said:


> I have to say that I am a little weary of the positive bs about recovering on here lately. I have had dpd most of my life. I may have toxic chemicals causing it etc... But I have not been able to wake from the slumber so to speak no matter what I do. I feel ashamed sometimes that I have this and can't get rid of it, like anyone with a mental illness. Like it is my fault. Well it isn't. For what ever reason my brain reacts to life in this way weather it is a coping thing or not. It actually runs in my family. It is most serious and I am learning to cope with it and have a real need to do that so I can help my younger family members who are suffering. None of us can awaken. It is hard to live this way. Even a simple thing like driving a car can be a chore and that is enjoyable compared to the amount of energy it takes to communicate with people. Don't give it room in my head? I tried that way before I read it here. Plain bs. Thank goodness I get some empathy from my therapist. If you have the real deal it ain't going away. Hopefully you have a short term case 11> years. lol. A dream can be made good however. People with mental illness can still live worthwhile lives. But I believe you either have mental illness or you don't. Just like alcoholism. It doesn't go away does it? So by all means try everything to get better, but if you don't, you don't walk alone. Don't be ashamed. The world is a toxic waste dump these days, full of disease. It's okay. We can have a meaningful existence anyway. My life is still a gift even if it is hard.


what do u mean ur weary of recovering bs? how is it bs?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

burgerqueen said:


> many people dont recover.. Theres a few that hvae had it 40 plus that ive spoken with on the chat. Probably not what you wanted to hear but keep working and you will get there.


The people who have it for an excessively long time usually have more than a "I went through a bad time and got dp" kind of thing going on. People who have it long term usually have pretty severe psychological trauma or permanent physical brain damage from things like doing lsd or as a result of an accident. Run of the mill people who had a bad drug trip or went through a hard period and got dp as a result usually recover within a few years. I've been on this site for almost 3 years now and I've seen that the majority of people recover around a year after getting it. Lots of people come and go here and not many are long term members. I am almost recovered and I believe it's because I BELIEVE I WILL RECOVER. For a long time I didn't believe that and I stayed very bad. Then I decided that I refused to accept being like this for the rest of my life and that's when my recovery began. If you decide you will never recover, you won't. If you decide that you will and refuse anything less, you will recover.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2012)

ValleyGirl83 said:


> permanent physical brain damage from things like doing lsd


Valleygirl, there is no proof that LSD causes brain damage. I did LSD and have had EEG, MRI and nothing wrong showed up. I still believe DP is a psychological problem with perception and not a physical one.


----------



## Mel anie (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know the answer to your question.

But don't stress. More than likely DPDR should go away sooner rather than later, let alone in 11 years! You just have to be proactive about it.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Jun 15, 2011)

mmarcus said:


> what do u mean ur weary of recovering bs? how is it bs?


Sorry I am negative. I have been going through yet another rough patch. Please excuse me.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i read about a few people who had it 20 years and recoverd. i thiink its just a matter of relaxing and being healthy for a loong period of time. wnen ifirst got on this website iwas under the impresssion tht most people dont recover or its difffent for everyone and you may just have it forever thts all bs. its a fact most people recover just read the offical prognosis it says most patients recover completely. truly most people will recover. many on this website are in the 1 perecent. is that sayin beating dp is easy nooooooo its not its hard fuckiing work and i cccompletely understand how some get caught in the 1 percent.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

i read about a few people who had it 20 years and recoverd. i thiink its just a matter of relaxing and being healthy for a loong period of time. wnen ifirst got on this website iwas under the impresssion tht most people dont recover or its difffent for everyone and you may just have it forever thts all bs. its a fact most people recover just read the offical prognosis it says most patients recover completely. truly most people will recover. many on this website are in the 1 perecent. is that sayin beating dp is easy nooooooo its not its hard fuckiing work and i cccompletely understand how some get caught in the 1 percent.


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

dp has no reason to leave unless you completely change the way you live and think ithink that along with anxiety causing toxins we americans are exposed to are the reason for 40 year long dp also deeply unresovled trama may keep you depersonlized for that long


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

DP boy said:


> i read about a few people who had it 20 years and recoverd. i thiink its just a matter of relaxing and being healthy for a loong period of time. wnen ifirst got on this website iwas under the impresssion tht most people dont recover or its difffent for everyone and you may just have it forever thts all bs. its a fact most people recover just read the offical prognosis it says most patients recover completely. truly most people will recover. many on this website are in the 1 perecent. is that sayin beating dp is easy nooooooo its not its hard fuckiing work and i cccompletely understand how some get caught in the 1 percent.


do you u remember where u read it? id be curious to see it. but i need to clarify cause people keep mentioning the 1 percent thing.the 1 percent of people with depersonalization disorder is in the entire population. not just people on this website. one percent is not as uncommon as u think. i like to use the analogy of your graduating high school class. say u graduate with 300 ppl. 3 ppl in ur class alone will have depersonalization disorder. me and you and everyone on this website are in the 1 percent because we have depersonalization disorder. but its okay cause like u said the prognosis is good


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

mememellie said:


> I don't know the answer to your question.
> 
> But don't stress. More than likely DPDR should go away sooner rather than later, let alone in 11 years! You just have to be proactive about it.


atleast ur honest haha. and i agree with u most people do improve but it also takes hard work.


----------



## Amelie (Jul 24, 2007)

I have no idea what the answer is to the OP's original question, but just wanted to say I WISH I could recover. I wouldn't mind going down in history as the person who had DP/DR the longest and then, FINALLY recovered.


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

bump


----------



## sunflowersteve (Apr 24, 2012)

Amelie said:


> I have no idea what the answer is to the OP's original question, but just wanted to say I WISH I could recover. I wouldn't mind going down in history as the person who had DP/DR the longest and then, FINALLY recovered.


doooo it!


----------

